# *Not for then insectofobe* The worlds largest insect has been found



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2011)

That's one big-ass insect

I find this extremely fascinating, we know insects has a limited size due to their out-dated breathing aparatus, but what makes this bug to able to be so large? Physiological differences, or maybe this is just as large as they get.

Biology is still very much alive



And in a disturbing way, it's actually cute


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 4, 2011)

Cute my ass, kill that sumbitch with massive amounts of fire!!

Interesting none the less. Creepy as shit, but interesting.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 4, 2011)

"*Adventurer *Mark Moffett has found the world's biggest insect - which is so huge it can eat carrots."

That's his fucking job title?!  Where do I sign up?


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 4, 2011)

Figures it'd be near Australia. 
I'm not a huge fan of bugs and their silly tracheal diffusion but it just goes to show there's a lot more on this floating rock than we think.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty cool, love insect life myself, black flies and mosquitos exempt. Spent yesterday trying to find out what was in my apartment, was a bold jumping spider. The throw was red markings, not white, which apparently suggests it is not fully adult yet.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 4, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> "*Adventurer *Mark Moffett has found the world's biggest insect - which is so huge it can eat carrots."
> 
> That's his fucking job title?!  Where do I sign up?



I used to be an adventurer too once, until I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Pretty cool, love insect life myself, black flies and mosquitos exempt. Spent yesterday trying to find out what was in my apartment, was a bold jumping spider. The throw was red markings, not white, which apparently suggests it is not fully adult yet.



I was crazy for insects when I was a kid, I was out catching them almost every day in the summer. The part almost as fun was to try and decide what sort of bug it was

My mother never understood the finer parts of studying insects...


----------



## pink freud (Dec 4, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I used to be an adventurer too once, until I took an arrow to the knee.



icwutudidthur


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 4, 2011)

That thing is seriously adorable and I want one


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not going to post it here, but there is a video on youtube of a Japanese show where they make insects and arachnids fight each other to the death (very grim shit). They had giant wetas on there a few times, and they're hard as fuck. Took out some critters I would not have expected them to have had a chance against. Powerful jaws.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm not going to post it here, but there is a video on youtube of a Japanese show where they make insects and arachnids fight each other to the death (very grim shit). They had giant wetas on there a few times, and they're hard as fuck. Took out some critters I would not have expected them to have had a chance against. Powerful jaws.



And why am I not surprised that the japanese could come up with something like that...


----------



## zappatton2 (Dec 4, 2011)

That is severely awesome, thanks for the story! I've always wanted to resurrect some of those crazy Carboniferous era insects, until then, this will do nicely.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2011)

Jakke said:


> And why am I not surprised that the japanese could come up with something like that...



I'm gonna post it purely as a testament to how impressive these animals are at being predators, though I don't approve of putting them into a fighting situation like this and I think it is cruel.

This is graphic and somewhat disturbing, so I understand if this post gets removed or whatever.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm gonna post it purely as a testament to how impressive these animals are at being predators, though I don't approve of putting them into a fighting situation like this and I think it is cruel.
> 
> This is graphic and somewhat disturbing, so I understand if this post gets removed or whatever.




I'm not even gonna watch that... I have never liked killing animals for entertainment, but hey, it's probably valid to the discussion... In some way..


----------



## liamh (Dec 4, 2011)

My opinion on this particular insect is that they should all be round up, and then killed


----------



## liamh (Dec 4, 2011)

Jk guys


----------



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2011)

liamh said:


> Jk guys


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2011)

Jakke said:


> I'm not even gonna watch that... I have never liked killing animals for entertainment, but hey, it's probably valid to the discussion... In some way..



I don't like it either, though I find it fascinating from an evolutionary standpoint seeing how these animals have evolved to defend themselves.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't like it either, though I find it fascinating from an evolutionary standpoint seeing how these animals have evolved to defend themselves.



They are godamm killing machines, they can be cruel as well (if such an expression is applicable), cutting off antenae (?) is for example not uncommon. That's like me poking out both your eyes.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 4, 2011)

No lie, if I saw one of those, I would call the police.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2011)

Jakke said:


> They are godamm killing machines, they can be cruel as well (if such an expression is applicable), cutting off antenae (?) is for example not uncommon. That's like me poking out both your eyes.



Yeah, as seen in that video they can inflict some horrendous damage. The stag beetles in particular are damn powerful. They just crush things and throw them around. I noticed the scorpions were particularly clever in aiming for weak spots in the armour of other creatures. It does scare me to think of what they could do to a person if they were big enough (or we were small enough).


----------



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah, as seen in that video they can inflict some horrendous damage. The stag beetles in particular are damn powerful. They just crush things and throw them around. I noticed the scorpions were particularly clever in aiming for weak spots in the armour of other creatures. It does scare me to think of what they could do to a person if they were big enough (or we were small enough).



Yeah, you can thank our atmosphere's oxygen content for that


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Yeah, you can thank our atmosphere's oxygen content for that



Yeah.  Some of the shit that used to live is just frightful. 7 foot long centipedes? No thanks.


----------



## simulclass83 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you imagine how crunchy that would be if you fried it? Mmm mmm mmmmmm


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 4, 2011)

It reminds of me the grasshoppers I would used to catch and keep alive inside of jars as a kid. 

Those poor, poor grasshoppers.


----------



## -42- (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy fuck that gives me the willies.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah.  Some of the shit that used to live is just frightful. 7 foot long centipedes? No thanks.



Yeah... 

Bug spray? Try baseball bat!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 8, 2011)

Awww, I was expecting some new crazy thing, I've known of giant wetas for years.


Still cute though.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 9, 2011)

I think it's cute. Call me crazy.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 9, 2011)

I Don't mind it, however if was chillin on my chest when i woke up i would flip my shit.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2011)

I like that even Snopes acknowledges this picture of the camel spider as authentic...






*laugh*


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 12, 2011)

that's a big fuckin bug

you'd have to melt down like 5 hershey bars to coat that fucker


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 12, 2011)

Cute as fuck. I'd get one. And name him Sir Willabee. I would feed him carrots, and walk him on a leash.

Oh, the times we would have, Sir Willabee and I..


----------



## Explorer (Dec 12, 2011)

Whoops! the link I put in for the photo didn't like me using it. Here's the camel spider again:


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 13, 2011)

It appears not to have worked again, but that's okay because FUCK SPIDERS.

Also if it's the picture I'm thinking of the scale is massively out of proportion and makes the camel spiders look much larger than they actually are. And the last thing the world needs is spiders bigger than they actually are.



Edit:
The 2nd one is showing up now. 


Fuck you Explorer. Fuck you.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 13, 2011)

thats ok guys, i didnt want to sleep tonight anyway.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 13, 2011)

*laugh*


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 14, 2011)

Super viruses, super bugs. The changes in our atmosphere, in terms of weather & composition are going to kick evolution in the thorax! Long Live Godzilla & The son of Kong!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Dec 14, 2011)

"so huge it can eat carrots"


why would anyone think to feed a carrot to an insect?


----------



## groph (Dec 14, 2011)

Christ, fuck that camel spider.

And can someone change the title to "Not for the entomophobe?"


----------



## Jakke (Dec 14, 2011)

^


----------



## pink freud (Dec 14, 2011)

Solifugae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Solifugae are the subject of many urban legends and exaggerations about their size, speed, behaviour, appetite, and lethality. They are not especially large, the biggest having a leg span of perhaps 12 cm (4.7 in).[6] They are fast on land compared to other invertebrates. The fastest can run perhaps 16 km/h (10 mph) for a short distance, nearly half as fast as the fastest human sprinter. Members of this order of Arachnida apparently have no venom, with the possible exception of one species in India (_Rhagodes nigrocinctus_) as suggested in one study,[13] and do not spin webs.
> Due to their bizarre appearance many people are startled by or even afraid of them. This fear was sufficient to drive a family from their home when one was discovered in a soldier's house in Colchester, England and caused the family to blame the death of their pet dog on the solifugid.[14] The greatest threat they pose to humans, however, is their defensive bite when handled. There is essentially no chance of death directly caused by the bite, but, due to the strong muscles of their chelicerae, they can produce a large, ragged wound that is prone to infection.


----------

